# Tethering Canon R5 with iPad Pro for editing pictures in Lightroom



## contact.tr (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi,
I want to tether my  Canon EOS R5 with iPad Pro (12.9’’) for editing pictures in Lightroom as I take it as part of my work flow. I have checked tether tools website but I am unable to find a solution for reviewing pictures in live environment (via tethering) as well as editing in Lightroom. I am running iPadOS 14.4.2. Looking forward to your help.


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Apr 25, 2021)

I have not found Tether Tools to be reliable; however, CamRanger is really solid for wireless tethering.  I use the original version, which is flawless for sending to an iPad or computer, and the second is even better.  The first version will send images 30 feet away, and the second around 150.  You may already know this, but if not, the easiest process is to set up the camera to take both RAW and JPGs.  CamRanger will send the JPGs, and they load in a few seconds.  You can also control basic settings on the camera itself.

I don't have that camera - yet - but there is software from Canon, along with an app, I believe, that will enable tethering, as well.


----------



## contact.tr (Apr 28, 2021)

BarrySchwartz said:


> I have not found Tether Tools to be reliable; however, CamRanger is really solid for wireless tethering.  I use the original version, which is flawless for sending to an iPad or computer, and the second is even better.  The first version will send images 30 feet away, and the second around 150.  You may already know this, but if not, the easiest process is to set up the camera to take both RAW and JPGs.  CamRanger will send the JPGs, and they load in a few seconds.  You can also control basic settings on the camera itself.
> 
> I don't have that camera - yet - but there is software from Canon, along with an app, I believe, that will enable tethering, as well.


Yes the "Canon Connect" and "Canon Digital Photo Professional 4" facilitate wireless tethering via bluetooth or WiFi and can send both jpeg and Raw files. What i am looking for is to use the iPad as a Vierw Finder and tweak the image in live environment whilst looking at the iPad big picture. In live environment and not post taking the picture.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Apr 28, 2021)

Hmm, the Canon Camera Connect on Android doesn't do RAW, one of my big complaints.  Unless I'm missing a setting.


----------

